# Metropolis warm up today pictures



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Did alot of 3d shooting at Art Brown range.

Shot with Julie Devine and Brody today.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Always a good time


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Doesn't get much tougher than the black bear in a tunnel while standing in the bright sunshine...only thing tougher is trying to pay attention to what Lee is saying while Tiffany is standing next to him


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Tough range today for sure.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Okies know how to have a goodtime.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Looking forward to Illinois.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

We shot all day.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Oklahoma 3d


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Art Browns home range


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Top five went to the shoot off.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Shoot down*

Pictures from the shoot down


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Long day but were back for another round in the heat


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

All targets were moved for round two.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Sure was a long day.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Going to be a hot one in Illinois.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Good day to shoot. Hope you enjoy the pictures. We sure had a blast shooting. Think they were all going to go jump in the spring creek to cool off after the shoot.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Tough shots*



Doc said:


> Doesn't get much tougher than the black bear in a tunnel while standing in the bright sunshine...only thing tougher is trying to pay attention to what Lee is saying while Tiffany is standing next to him


Shadows and range was tough. Got tougher on the last shoot when we got lots of shadows 
DB


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

*3d pics*

I was looking for these.

How far is the shot out in the open by the lone tree?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Shot*



no.1 BigMan said:


> I was looking for these.
> 
> How far is the shot out in the open by the lone tree?


Range around 48yrds.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Mods*

Would mod move these to 3d section. I thought that was where I was posting them untell I realized it was in general section.

Thanks DB


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Holy Cow Dan,, I would have thought that more would be shooting those 14's.... I didn't see anyone shooting those yet... Maybe they are holding out til the last day... I take it these targets are out there?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Unknown*



Takeum said:


> Holy Cow Dan,, I would have thought that more would be shooting those 14's.... I didn't see anyone shooting those yet... Maybe they are holding out til the last day... I take it these targets are out there?


Unknown yardage. Not many gimmes in these shots. Only one guy was ranging them on the last ten. You wont see me shooting at any 14 unless Im having a very bad day, not worth the risk. I shoot all unknown.
DB


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Would mod move these to 3d section. I thought that was where I was posting them untell I realized it was in general section.
> 
> Thanks DB


Sure thing DB, no problem.. :tea: 

Great pics.. :thumb:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Hot Hot Hot*

Worked the Youth archery all day Sat in the heat.

Shot two rounds of archery 40 targets all day Sunday in the heat.

Quess Im ready for Metropolis. Noticed my last two shots of the day hit high. Got home and my serving broke Reserved and new Dloop. Quess its better than happening at Illinois.
DB


----------



## Utah1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well it may have been hot but i can think of alot worse ways to spend the weekend. Great pics! I cant wait to get out on the range this weekend.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

see ya there Danny! I can't wait to see the Ol Boone shooting his new Hoyt... I decided to give my Matrix a rest and bring the Ol Envy this week... It oughta be a Hot weekend, but at least we'll have those Ohio River breezes and B52 skeeters to keep our minds off of things.. Seen any chiggers yet?


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

Great pics DB are they from this year? I will be there thursday night


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

those field shots look like union grove


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*2010*



peter rogers said:


> Great pics DB are they from this year? I will be there thursday night


That was this last weekend. We always shoot a pre warm up round before Metropolis.:thumbs_up
DB Being in the heat all day should get us ready:tongue:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*No chiggers*



Takeum said:


> see ya there Danny! I can't wait to see the Ol Boone shooting his new Hoyt... I decided to give my Matrix a rest and bring the Ol Envy this week... It oughta be a Hot weekend, but at least we'll have those Ohio River breezes and B52 skeeters to keep our minds off of things.. Seen any chiggers yet?


But I took quite a few ticks home with me. Had the wife checking for ticks and she found a few.:tongue:
DB


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

who won the shoot down!?


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Great pics as usual DB!

Lien2


----------



## EagleI79 (Jan 14, 2010)

what release was Art useing? I thought he was with scott?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Release*



EagleI79 said:


> what release was Art useing? I thought he was with scott?


He has a trigger but shoots his Scott Release most the time.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Jason*



okarcher said:


> who won the shoot down!?


Jason won the shoot down and Lyle was second.
DB


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Nice pics DB....I shot with Art in london on the team shoot, He was real friendly and a pleasure to be around. We all had a great time.:thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Great GUY*



bowman_77 said:


> Nice pics DB....I shot with Art in london on the team shoot, He was real friendly and a pleasure to be around. We all had a great time.:thumbs_up


I really enjoy Art because he serious but at the same time realizes you got to make it fun as well. We have traveled alot of miles shooting 3d. Good firned and shooting buddy. He one heck of hunter.:wink:
DB


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Great Pics DB....:thumbs_up

I need one of those guys following me around with an umbrella, where did you get yours DB? :wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Umbrella*



mdewitt71 said:


> Great Pics DB....:thumbs_up
> 
> I need one of those guys following me around with an umbrella, where did you get yours DB? :wink:


Most umbrellas on the circuit are just Golf Umbrellas from Wal Mart or sporting goods store. Really helps those in direct sunlight with the lens. I dont shoot a lens and most the time never use one.

Had a soldier pm last night and he saw my pictures on 3dshoots.com and thank me because he said he misses shooting 3d tournaments while over seas. Makes it all worth the time and effort.:thumbs_up
DB


----------



## jjohnson (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks like fun. Great pics


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the pics DB, for those of us like me who dont get to shoot as much as we would like, pictures like this keep us going.

thanks


----------

